

“Sea Launch” mothballed due to termination of “Zenit” launches  - trhway
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftop.rbc.ru%2Feconomics%2F22%2F08%2F2014%2F944544.shtml%23xtor%3DAL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[item_10]&edit-text=&act=url

======
marktangotango
Too bad to see Sea Launch go, launching at sea, from any location (ie the
equator) has a lot of appeal for technical reasons. Also sad to see the Zenit
3SL with the RD-170 go, I don't know of any other rockets that use it (Atlas
uses RD-180). Maybe when the situation in Ukrain stablizes they can start
business again. I wonder if the also effects production of the RD-180?

~~~
trhway
both supposedly from Uzhmash in Dnepropetrovsk. Situation with Ukraine will in
teh long run be similar to Gaza strip - one can call is stable as it has been
the same for many decades :)

------
trhway
>According to the source, this is caused by the uncertain situation in
Ukraine: the rocket "Zenit 3SL» is made in Dnepropetrovsk.

